# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  it's bad!

## MIke R

this is only the second snow day for our schools in the 6 years I have been up here.....22 inches at Loveland...18 at A Basin...and still white out conditions as I post this....!!!!!


what an October we ve had!

----------


## JoshA

20 inches of powder! That would satisfy my conditions for a sick day whether or not school was closed. Wish I were there. Get out the fattys!

----------


## MIke R

you wouldnt want to be out in it right now...the snow is coming down horizontally, its blowin so hard!...can you imagine the conditions at the top of  A Basins Palavicini at the moment????...maybe this afternoon if things quiet down as they are supposed to

----------


## andynap

My daughter in Denver called and said she is snowed it too. I hope you have winter and not us.

----------


## MIke R

> I hope you have winter and not us.




me too

----------


## JoshA

> you wouldnt want to be out in it right now..



Pali would be OK in the trees (even wonderful) but I would agree about the high lift and the East Wall.

----------


## MIke R

trust me...Pali would suck right now...its like end of the  world conditions at the house here at 11 thousand, and Pali is almost 2 thousand higher

----------


## JoshA

You may be right - depends on your mood and how addicted you are to powder. The boy is planning to go to A-Basin tomorrow, I hear. I'm living vicariously.

----------


## MIke R

I'll be there as well.....Lena is scheduled for her first lesson tomorrow morning

----------


## MIke R

surprise ..surprise...Copper and Keystone have announced they are now opening 2 weeks early....next week they fire up the lifts

----------


## MIke R

Josh.....not a cloud in the sky.,...not a breath of wind.....not very cold ( about 30 at 7AM )...not  a tourist to be found.....piles and piles  of fresh champagne powder everywhere

as soon as I finish my coffee...I'm outta here

----------


## JoshA

That's right ... rub it in.

----------


## MIke R

well I hope your son got there early....the 8:30 hour was fine...unbelievable conditions for October....not too many people...however.,....from 9:30 on it looked liked NO ONE in Summit County went to work to today...it was a zoo...a very festive happy zoo ( 4 deep at the bar drinking Red Bull and Vodka)...but a zoo none the less....so I got in a  few very nice runs, kicked back and had a coffee on the outdoor deck by the bar, took in some sun and watched the mob grow exponentially by the minute, and then got the hell out of Dodge...LOL...the good news is they were avalanche blasting the upper mountain and running the lifts, so it looks like the upper  terrain is soon to open, maybe even this afternoon, and that will spread everyone else quite a bit..

----------


## JoshA

He didn't get started before you got finished, Miker. Probably getting there about now. Sounds like he'll hate it. Hopefully, they'll open more terrain. Crowds are the problem with Colorado resort skiing, especially Summit County. Vail is no better. It's slightly better at Beaver Creek, Aspen and Telluride. Silverton is probably fine. There's always earning your turns in the backcountry or going to some of the smaller areas or heli or cat skiing.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I know....but in this case only two mountains are open state wide and the locals are experiencing and dealing with skiiing withdrawals...hence the feeding frenzy....LOL...with Keystone and Copper opening next week...and the tourists not here yet...we will get a solid month of crowd free skiing...even in  good ol Somewhat County...not enough coverage for backcountry skiing yet....and I find that the first hour and half in the resorts, given how much people party out here and sleep in, is still an hour and half of great skiiing regardless of what time of year it is....particularly Sunday morning....exception being of course Xmas week when we ALL run and hide...

----------


## JoshA

The boy just called on his ride back. He reports 45 minute liftlines at A-Basin. After 2 runs on the groomed, they met up with another friend with a car and did the shuttle up and down Loveland Pass in the backcountry. He said there was waist deep powder!

----------


## MIke R

ah yes...the ol 2 car Loveland Pass shuttle/shuffle....I remember it well from years gone by....I dont do that anymore but tell your boy that if he wants to do something he will remember for the rest of his life...tell him to do exactly what he did today..... only on the full moon, at night.....its a pretty big thing here....if there is a full moon clear sky night it is just beyond words how cool it is to do....the nights we skied it, while sippin peppermint schnapps and brandy, in between runs, in the shuttle car....its a minor miracle we didnt kill ourselves....LOL


ah youth..


45 minute lift lines doesnt surprise me from what I saw shaping up.....I'll give it a rest this weekend and go again next weekend when Copper and Keystone are opened which will draw all the attention...


and no matter how good or bad or whatever it was today.....

its still skiing in October...and no where else in the world can you do that to this degree...but I'd be careful skiing where he did today this early in the season...the powder can hide some pretty nasty stuff right underneath...but than again if you told me that at his age I would have laughed at you and called you a chicken s**t....LOL

----------


## JoshA

Youth, indeed. I love skiing with my son but it's tough keeping up. Luckily, he now looks out for me - just as I used to do for him.

----------

